# Green Owl Drug Co Bottle



## februarystarskc (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

 I picked up this green crown top Owl Drug Co Bottle yesterday.  It's ABM made so I'm guessing from the 20's or 30's.  I tried searching the web for info but I couldn't find anything.  Does anyone know the rarity/value or any info at all on it?  Thank you for looking


----------



## februarystarskc (Jan 20, 2013)

*


----------



## epackage (Jan 20, 2013)

The blobs sell in the $75-125 range, crowns in the $20-30 range...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 20, 2013)

It has a lot of character to it. I like it.


----------



## februarystarskc (Jan 20, 2013)

thank you, and thank you Jim.  I liked the color and the script writing.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2013)

I just sold a San Fan Blob at the Beth show


----------



## hunting262 (Jan 20, 2013)

I love owl drug company bottles.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 20, 2013)

Those usually do well on eBay since a lot of people collect Owl Drug bottles and the ones with color do better.

 Good luck,
 Doug


----------



## idigjars (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it's a pretty cool bottle whatever the age.  Paul


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 22, 2013)

That is a Citrate of Magnesia bottle, right?

 Very attractive embossing and great color, nice piece!


----------



## februarystarskc (Jan 22, 2013)

thank you everyone, debating on selling or trading it.  Open to any offers


----------

